# Grumpy's Boston Cream



## ben5329 (27/3/09)

Hi everybody Im new to the forums just thought id say hello first :icon_cheers: 



I just bought one of grumpys boston cream ale masterbrew kits and now need to buy a can of extract since he didnt have any extracts he said I should use a coopers ale or draught. My question is do you guys think coopers would be any good for this or go for maybe something like a muntons or black rock?


----------



## np1962 (27/3/09)

ben5329 said:


> Hi everybody' I'm new to the forums just thought id say hello first :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought one of grumpy's boston cream ale masterbrew kits and now need to buy a can of extract' since he didn't have any extracts he said I should use a coopers ale or draught. My question is do you guys think coopers would be any good for this or go for maybe something like a muntons or black rock?




Hi Ben,
Welcome to AHB.
Can you tell us what's in the kit exactly, then maybe someone can give you the correct answers to your question. Are there hops?, What yeast etc?

Nige


----------



## ben5329 (27/3/09)

malt extract,malted barley,unmalted barley,dextrose,sucrose,malto-dextrin,hops and citric acid
according to the pack as for the hops and yeast it doesn’t specify


----------



## jayse (27/3/09)

popular kit, recomended kits are coopers draught and morgans lager.
This kit is now under still brewing


----------



## bradmcm (28/3/09)

Ben,
the flavours all come from the masterbrew bags, so you just want something light in colour and average in bitterness. We would have said Coopers LAGER or draught, not ale, as the coopers ale is darker than intended (though it would still make a nice beer). You could use the Coopers Pale Ale if you like, and I've tasted a really good Boston Cream done with a Tooheys Draught base.
Just don't spend too much money on "high end" cans as you won't notice the difference.


----------



## kirem (28/3/09)

legendary kit.

This is the kit I started with. Great balance, great flavour. Everyone that tasted it always loved it.


----------



## ben5329 (28/3/09)

thanks guys


----------



## GMK (28/3/09)

I still do this kit...it is one of the house beers.

I use Coopers Pale Ale Can.
I Make tp 1055 gravity - approx 16-18ltrs.
Use either US05, or 1056 or 1272 yeast.
Primary 10 days and rack dry hop for at least 2 weeks.

If you want to throw it towards Little Creatures dry hop with:
10gms Chinnok
15 gms Amarillo 

25gms of just Cascade dry hopped also goes well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Gulpa (28/3/09)

Agree. Awesome kit. First beer I ever made. I still remember the smell of it cooking up. There will be no turning back after drinking this one.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## pmansour (16/4/09)

Ok guys, you've sold me! I haven't seen these kits, can you get them in Sydney?

PAul


----------



## bradmcm (16/4/09)

Hi Paul,
they are only available as mail order from us at Still Brewing. 

Cheers,

Brad


----------



## manticle (17/4/09)

I'm confused. Is it a kit that you mix with a kit?


----------



## Thunderlips (17/4/09)

manticle said:


> I'm confused. Is it a kit that you mix with a kit?


Pretty much.

But it's a dry kit in powder form with added hops and grains.

They have been around for years and have a pretty good selection.
http://stillbrewing.com.au/4.html


----------



## Steve (17/4/09)

I'll never forget my first taste of the Grumpys Boston cream after stepping up from Kits. Flavour overload. I did loads of them and never did a kit again. Its basically a bag of dry malt and grain that you simmer for 20 mins (from memory) with two hop additions and the can of goop. Bloody lovely drop. Those kits got me into partial mashes and then onto AG.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## robbo5253 (17/4/09)

I cant recommend these guys enough! Great beer and full of information.
You have prompted me to put a new order in!

Cheers and Beers

Robbo


----------

